# Help me to find a breeder in France or surrounds



## Jack01 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and would really appreciate some help.

We've been considering adding a cockapoo to our family (my husband and myself) and we have finally made the decision.

We live in the South of France, however I am really struggling in finding any breeders in France (actually anywhere mainland Europe). We will happily drive anywhere to meet our new baby.

I would appreciate any assistance. We are ready now, and can't wait to add a gorgeous little boy or girl to our lives.


----------



## irenesedano (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey,

Did you finally found any breeders in the area? I am interested too.

Thanks,


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi I'm not sure if this will help but there are a few breeders in Germany (http://www.cockerpoo.eu for example). I don't have any experience with them but I've heard good things. They may be a bit far away though.


----------

